# Weight of Lemond Triomphe Series Frames



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Anybody weighed just the frame or make a guess at their weight.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The Triomphe Ultimate (ie: Tete de Corse) frame is slated to weigh 850 grams.

The Victoire, Zurich, and Buenos Aires are listed as 950 grams.

The Versailles is listed as 1050 grams.

All weights based on 55cm frames.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks.
Where did you find the weights? Why does the Versailles weigh more, i thought all the frames were the same, the forks and components different?

Any pricing on the Tete DeCorse available, since it looks it will be the only one sold as a frame? Probably more than the Victoire as a complete bike, would be my guess.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

mtbdcd said:


> Where did you find the weights?


From dealer show presentation info.



mtbdcd said:


> Why does the Versailles weigh more, i thought all the frames were the same, the forks and components different?


Well, the forks and components are indeed different, but remember....we're talking about weights for the frames without any parts attached. The Versailles is heavier because less expensive (ie: heavier) carbon fiber had to be used to achieve the lower price point.



mtbdcd said:


> Any pricing on the Tete DeCorse available


If that information *is* available, I have yet to see it.

I really like the Triomphe frames. I think I'll end up with one at some point.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Me too. I rode one at a Trek Demo Day and like it a lot. Very responsive bike.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

As comfortable as it is to ride, the Triomphe frame is torsionally stiffer (at the head tube) than even the Klein Q-Pro frame!

I particularly like the combination of a tall head tube and reasonably quick handling. I find the Pilot to be a bit too sluggish....and a bit too flexy up front....for my taste.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*...*

LeMond Tete de Course '07 pricing here and here.

My LBS recently provided a 950 bike to ride around for a couple hours and I was impressed. 
The LBS tells me that the LeMond folks are telling him not to expect the 850 frames until fall '07.
I asked the LBS to take a number, get in line and whenever the 850 frameset does show up, I'll take it. I have an '07 Record group to go on it....


----------

